# onOne PhotoFrame 4.5 and LR3



## thenewfishdog37 (Jul 25, 2010)

I installed this today and while I can see it in PSE I cannot see it in LR3 and it doesn't show up in my plug in manager....any ideas?

thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 25, 2010)

PhotoFrame is a Photoshop Plugin. LR3 is not and intended product and the website only gives the barest mention of LR2


> Adobe Lightroom 2
> _Integration with Lightroom requires Photoshop CS2, CS3, CS4 or CS5_


 I think it only works as an Edit-in feature by using Photoshop External Editor and accessing the plugin from there.


----------



## thenewfishdog37 (Jul 25, 2010)

hmm. their documentation shows accessing it directly inside LR as a plugin.  arg


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 26, 2010)

Their "System Requirements" says, _"Integration with Lightroom requires Photoshop CS2, CS3, CS4 or CS5"_.

OnOne's claim of "integration" into Lightroom, and their occasional use of the term "plugin", is really a bit of marketing hyperbole.


----------

